# Pumilio Froglets



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just found my first set of froglets in my bri bri tank. I have about four in the parent take so far. Should I pull them out and put them in a springtail haven, or should I leave them in until they are a little larger? Just curious on how others handle pumillio babies.

Thank in Advance!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/58417-pumilio-froglet-pull-leave.html


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Phil,

Good info! Two of the four a vey large and probably can eat melanos right away. The other two are very small. I did seed the tank with about a million springs. I put springs all over the place. I already have springs all over the floor of the tank, but I placed a ton of springs on the leaves of the broms and inside film canisters where they are hiding. Its like a mini buffet for them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You are most welcome, Andre, my fellow pumilio-phile !

Try to get them on runty melanogaster - wingless ASAP.....so you can dust them. Your supps are all up to date? Vits and Calc?

Any issues or other questions, I'll try my best to answer them right here on this thread.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes sir! Everything is up to date with supplements. These are my first pum froglets and I want them to survive. I have some old runty cultures of melanos so I will definetly dust and feed them those tonight as well.

Thanks!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've pulled pumilio froglets without incident mainly because there were too damn many in the adult tank. However, if you can leave them I would recommend it.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I've pulled pumilio froglets without incident mainly because there were too damn many in the adult tank. However, if you can leave them I would recommend it.


No need to rub it in...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i personally find it has a lot to do with how large the froglets emerge. the "locales" with larger froglets, in my experience, seem to be much better suited to being pulled early (<2 months).

james


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have my first pumilio tads in the broms now. I'll be watching this thread for info.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

james67 said:


> i personally find it has a lot to do with how large the froglets emerge. the "locales" with larger froglets, in my experience, seem to be much better suited to being pulled early (<2 months).
> 
> james


+1

Bri Bri, like Eldorados, is also a larger "inland" morph so yes....it too should morph out bigger and be able to take melas sooner, grow quicker and be able to be transfered out sooner.

Now Blue Jeans......also an inland morph but people are still having problems with these...correct?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have to agree! My adults are very huge in size. Two of my bri bri froglets morphed out about the same size as my azerues froglets.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

coxdre123 said:


> Yes sir! Everything is up to date with supplements. These are my first pum froglets and I want them to survive. I have some old runty cultures of melanos so I will definetly dust and feed them those tonight as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I got my first mancreek froglet the otherday and I pulled and fed the smaller melos


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine was suppper small like 1/4 or 1/5 the size of my mancreek


----------

